# Oh Pam...can you share about how one becomes an ARBA Registrar / Judge?



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I know you're very busy- but I am curious about something.

I am considering buying the book and studying to become a registrar. I'm not looking to do it for money - but because I think it would be interesting to find out all of the stuff I'd have to learn.

Can you explain how one goes about trying to become a registrar? I know about the book they offer for studying - but are the tests given at a certain time of year or something?



Thanks!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not Pam, but maybe I can help.

To become an ARBA registrar, you must be a registered ARBA member for at least 3 consecutive years and you must have at least 3 years of breeding experience. After completing the application, there are two tests- oral and written. The test asks questions about the process and requirements for registering rabbits, breed specificfaults and DQs,etc.You must pass with a 70% or higher.

To become a judge, I believe the requirements are similar, but you must be an ARBA member for 5 consecutive years and a registrar for at least 2 years. You also need to have registered at least 35 rabbits or 15 cavies, whether you're applying for a rabbit or cavy judging license. After that, you can send your application in with 20 ARBA adult member signatures.

There is more to it, about working under licensed registrars and judges, etc. I'm sure Pam can help there. But that's a very basic overview!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm good question Peg!

Thank Oakridgerabbits! This is very helpful info 
That is a very interesting process!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> To become an ARBA registrar, you must be a registered ARBA member for at least 3 consecutive years and you must have at least 3 years of breeding experience. After completing the application, there are two tests- oral and written. The test asks questions about the process and requirements for registering rabbits, breed specificfaults and DQs,etc.You must pass with a 70% or higher.


Thanks! My concern is how you take the tests and are they only offered at certain times/places.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 18, 2009)

You need to contact the ARBA office and they will send you a packet. You need to have 20 Adult ARBA members sign a letter and mail it back to the ARBA with the required fee. Also, in one of the forms in the packet, it will askyou to choose two ARBA Judges that you would like to take your test with. After this is done, the ARBA will review everything and will mail you back an acceptance letter. It will tell you that you have 2 years from the date on the letter to take your oral and written exam and work with 3 judges and a registrar. It will also tell you who your testing judge will be and that it is your responsibility to contact them. 

When I took my test, I had Paul Jurgelonis for a testing judge. He came to my house and gave me the test. It wasn't a hard test, but it does cover all the breeds. You will also be asked oral questions and also be able to tattoo rabbits. You will need to do this in front of the judge. 

The test is then mailed back to the ARBA and if you passed, you are then allowed to start working with the 3 judges and the registrar. I had my shows all lined up with who I wanted to work with and at what shows so that when I passed the test, I was all set to move forward. 

Remember that once you mail in the form with the 20 signed names on it, you have to get the rest done within 2 years. Otherwise you will have to repay the fee and start over.

Sharon


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Great info guys. I went straight to emailing ARBA when I wanted this info.  I bought the rabbit registrars guide book soon after...now I just need to find the time to study it. lol


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2009)

Everyone covered the requirements very well. The registrar's test can be taken at any time/any place. The judge's test is a little more of a challenge because there must be at least 2 people taking the test, 2 judges, and the tests are only given periodically in each district. I had to travel 6 hours to another district to take my test.

For the registrar's test: You "don't" need to memorize weights orthe points schedule. 

Do know all the registration rules from the yearbook, general faults & DQ's as well as breed faults & DQ's and know color descriptions, accepted varietiesand eye colors well.


It's easiest to group like breeds together to study them and compare/contrast them.

For example: lops, angoras, marked breeds, commercial breeds, etc.


Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 18, 2009)

Pam

Have any of your 4-H members done the State Achievement Days? Would the test be comparable to that? I know that you did the quiz cards several years ago.. I'm just wondering if I'm covering all my basis by studying asI did for those tests.. but at that time I did have the weights, ear lengths, and varieties/groups memorized.... don't anymore


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2009)

A lot of 4-Hers in our area do state days. The bowl cards (I wrote the rabbit bowl quiz cards that are still used and I'm currently working on updating them - was too busy to get the updates done in time for this year) are a good indication of what you'd need to know (except weights and point schedule). 

The test is general rabbit knowledge (I wrote the test this year), so doesn't really apply to what you'd need to know as a registrar.

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, Pam. Jay Hreitz used to right the test when we did it


----------

